

Major Anonymous account suspended by Twitter - yuvadam
https://rt.com/usa/news/anonymous-suspended-twitter-youranonnews-413/

======
charlieirish
The Cat and Mouse game continues. They already had a backup account ready:
<https://twitter.com/YANBackUp>

~~~
gst
So the backup account is hosted on the same service as the primary account?
What could possibly go wrong?

------
JagMicker
"Anonymous" + Twitter = Irony

------
mtgx
What's the reason for this? Please don't tell me "propaganda", because then
anyone who speaks against the government can be censored in that way.

~~~
znowi
Formally, it could be suspended for violation of any of these rules:

<http://support.twitter.com/articles/18311-the-twitter-rules>

Though, the TOS has a leeway:

 _We reserve the right at all times (but will not have an obligation) to
remove or refuse to distribute any Content on the Services, to suspend or
terminate users, and to reclaim usernames without liability to you._

Which, if I read this correctly, allows Twitter to suspend an account for
whatever reason.

